# KDE Split Ebuilds - what to include [tiny-mini-howto]

## taskara

Update: (10th Sept 05) - Ok everyone another update. With the release of kde 3.5 alpha in portage (thanks to weyer for the heads up) adding these packages to unmask will want to install those versions, instead of the ~x86 kde 3.4.2 (which is no longer hardmasked).

See below, I have amended the unmasking so it should only want 3.4.2. Part of the issue is also that there are only ebuilds for kdebase-startkde-3.4.2 and dependencies, not all the other packages.

I have just released a new install method for Gentoo called Kororaa, which comes with KDE 3.4.2.

In order to get everything to compile kde 3.4.2 versions (rather than 3.4.1) I had to copy a lot of new ebuilds into the overlay. So, what I'll do is post that overlay on the web for people to download and extract to their overlay directory.

That should give you as many kde 3.4.2 versions of the packages as possible.

In short we have TWO solutions:

1) add the packages to package.keywords, not unmask (unmask will install 3.5 alpha). emerge as usual, but this will give you some kde 3.4.1 packages.

2) add the packages to package.keywords, download my kde overlay snapshot and emerge as usual. this should give you all kde 3.4.2 packages.

You can get the overlay snapshot here.

Extract it to your overlay directory (/usr/local/portage by default, but I like /usr/portage/local).

So for me this would be:

```
tar -xvjpf kde-split-overlay-3.4.2.tar.bz2 -C /usr/portage/local/
```

Hope you enjoy!

-c

Update: (30/07/05) - with the release of kde 3.4.2, you need to make a few changes if you want to use it.

Kde 3.4.1 became stable, so you no-longer need to unmask all those packages, however if you want to use kde 3.4.2 you not only need to add them to package.keywords, but also package.unmask.

Also, I have added khotkeys below as it is now a dependency of kcontrol.

Intro

Perhaps some out there want to install kde, and want to take advantage of the awesome new split ebuilds.

I wanted to post what I included, in case it was helpful for others. Perhaps other people who know of other handy kde apps to include can follow.

Note

If you want kde to automount removable devices for you, then add the hal use flag to your make.conf.

Also add kdeenablefinal and kdexdeltas USE flags to your make.conf, this will help speed up emerge time.

If you are using hardware sound card, and don't want arts, then add -arts to your make.conf and leave out arts from the commands below.

Guide - unmask the packages

This section is designed to give you a VERY basic KDE - ie kdebase and kicker!

Get your base system up and ready for kde, and then update your portage  :Wink: 

```
emerge --sync
```

now if you want to use kde 3.4.2 unmask the packages by adding them to your package.keywords (for kde 3.4.1 you do not need to add them anywhere as it is marked stabe):

```
for x in kdebase-startkde kicker kdesu arts kate kuickshow kdelibs ksplashml ksmserver kscreensaver kreadconfig kdesktop kdm kdebase-data libkonq libkscan libkcddb kdemultimedia-arts libkpimidentities libkdepim libkcal ktnef certmanager libkpgp libkdenetwork kcheckpass kwin khotkeys kcminit kpdf kooka ksnapshot kopete knetattach krdc konqueror kamera kwifimanager kscd krec kmix kontact kmenuedit kmail libksieve mimelib kmailcvt kdepim-kioslaves libkmime akregator kaddressbook kpersonalizer korganizer libkpimexchange libkholidays kdepim-kresources kode kappfinder kwalletmanager krfb ksysguard konsole ark kfloppy kdict knotes kcalc kfilereplace kcharselect kcontrol kfind kxkb kdeprint kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdebase-kioslaves kdemultimedia-kioslaves khelpcenter kdialog kdemultimedia-arts akode ksystraycmd ; do echo "=kde-base/$x-3.4.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done
```

(replace ~x86 with your arch if applicable, ie ~amd64)

Guide - base KDE

emerging the following will give you a BASIC KDE! (just the GUI and kicker)

```
emerge -av kdebase-startkde kicker
```

From here you can pick and choose what apps you want  :Smile: 

Guide - the rest

If you know what you want, just start emerging the packages of your choice now.

Else, if you do not know what you want, the following will give you a complete desktop environment.

```
emerge -av kdesu arts kate kuickshow kpdf kooka ksnapshot kopete knetattach krdc konqueror kwifimanager amarok k3b kscd kaffeine krec kmix kontact kmail kaddressbook korganizer kscreensaver kappfinder kmenuedit kwalletmanager krfb ksysguard konsole ark kfloppy kdict knotes kcalc kfilereplace kcharselect kcontrol kfind kxkb kdeprint kdemultimedia-kioslaves kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kamera digikam  khelpcenter kdialog
```

Guide - automounting

then emerge the following to get automounting happening:

```
emerge -av dbus hal ivman
```

add them to the default run level

```
for x in dbus hald ivman ; do rc-update add $x default ; done
```

now we need to emerge the io slaves for kde, so that you can access media:/ etc through konqueror

```
emerge -av kdebase-kioslaves
```

Guide - laptop

if you have a laptop and want battery facilities

```
echo "kde-base/klaptopdaemon ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ; emerge -av klaptopdaemon
```

Guide - languages

and if you want a language other than en_US, then specify your language in your make.conf, ie

```
echo 'LINGUAS="en_GB"' >> /etc/make.conf
```

then emerge

```
echo "kde-base/kde-i18n ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ; emerge -av kde-i18n
```

Summary

If you chose to install my recommended apps above, then you should have a clean simple fast KDE system that supports:

kde desktop manager (logon)

kde gui and kicker (taskbar)

language support

screensaver

text editting

graphic viewing program

pdf support

scanner support

digital camera support

im chat

network neighbourhood browsing

wireless network config support

music and video / dvd playing

cd / dvd burning

full blown email addressbook and calendar support

web browsing support

file compression support (gzip bzip, zip etc)

encryption support

remote assistance support

printing support

a few other utilities like floppy formatting, dictionary, sound recorder, audio mixer, calculator and notes etc

and of course automounting removable devices

note: this is all dependant on your other USE flags of course (like dvd, msn etc).

Notes

feel free to add / change / take out what you want

ie include klipper and kcron or 

or

ie remove kontact, kaddressbook and korganizer if you ONLY want basic email support (kmail)

then just add other non-kde apps for a complete system like gimp and openoffice.

-c

----------

## Omega21

Thank you soooo much for writing them out! It makes it so much easier to emerge things that are so long if they have been pre-typed.  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

 *Omega21 wrote:*   

> Thank you soooo much for writing them out! It makes it so much easier to emerge things that are so long if they have been pre-typed. 

 

pleasure!

and I've probably left a dependency out or something  :Confused: , in which case let me know so I can add it in for others  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## Illissius

If you have a soundcard with hardware mixing, skip arts and add -arts to the USE flags. (Unless you want one of the few programs that still depend on it... atm the only one I can think of is Noatun, but there may be more. iirc Juk can use GStreamer now.)

----------

## episode96

I thought ivman was not necessary since KDE takes care of automounting once hal and dbus are up and running. Am I wrong?  :Question: 

----------

## John-Boy

 *episode96 wrote:*   

> I thought ivman was not necessary since KDE takes care of automounting once hal and dbus are up and running. Am I wrong? 

 

I've got automount going without Ivman - just hal and dbus

----------

## taskara

 *episode96 wrote:*   

> I thought ivman was not necessary since KDE takes care of automounting once hal and dbus are up and running. Am I wrong? 

 

I don't think kde automounts. It certainly autodetects, but mounts once you open a device.

So if you want, you can just leave ivman out  :Smile: 

Illissius, although I was hoping people would have configured arts / alsa before this howto (and therefore modified their USE flags accordingly) I'll add it to the howto all the same - thanks for the heads up.

----------

## John-Boy

Also adding  kdemultimedia-kioslaves - is needed to rip CD's from Konqueror -

Edit which would probably be added from the emerge above, I forgot and had to include it separately   :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

 *John-Boy wrote:*   

> Also adding  kdemultimedia-kioslaves - is needed to rip CD's from Konqueror -
> 
> Edit which would probably be added from the emerge above, I forgot and had to include it separately  

 

cheers, I have added it (I did do it myself but forgot above  :Wink: )

----------

## Lokheed

 *Illissius wrote:*   

> If you have a soundcard with hardware mixing, skip arts and add -arts to the USE flags. (Unless you want one of the few programs that still depend on it... atm the only one I can think of is Noatun, but there may be more. iirc Juk can use GStreamer now.)

 

If you dont install arts, you cant install 90% of the themes available like Lipstik or QtCurve. Its a bad idea not installing arts...it handles more than audio like the Gentoo devs would have you believe...

----------

## Illissius

 *Lokheed wrote:*   

>  *Illissius wrote:*   If you have a soundcard with hardware mixing, skip arts and add -arts to the USE flags. (Unless you want one of the few programs that still depend on it... atm the only one I can think of is Noatun, but there may be more. iirc Juk can use GStreamer now.) 
> 
> If you dont install arts, you cant install 90% of the themes available like Lipstik or QtCurve. Its a bad idea not installing arts...it handles more than audio like the Gentoo devs would have you believe...

 

Well, my KDE is installed manually from CVS, but it's fully --without-arts and I have both Lipstik and QtCurve. I have come across a few things here or there that would break due to outdated and/or badly written configures, but those were (a) easily fixed and (b) I don't think Lipstik was ever one of them.

Anyways, you have a point, but I'd much rather deal with that than the horrendous instability arts has caused for me (granted, back with 3.2, dunno if it's improved any since then).

----------

## Lokheed

 *Illissius wrote:*   

>  *Lokheed wrote:*    *Illissius wrote:*   If you have a soundcard with hardware mixing, skip arts and add -arts to the USE flags. (Unless you want one of the few programs that still depend on it... atm the only one I can think of is Noatun, but there may be more. iirc Juk can use GStreamer now.) 
> 
> If you dont install arts, you cant install 90% of the themes available like Lipstik or QtCurve. Its a bad idea not installing arts...it handles more than audio like the Gentoo devs would have you believe... 
> 
> Well, my KDE is installed manually from CVS, but it's fully --without-arts and I have both Lipstik and QtCurve. I have come across a few things here or there that would break due to outdated and/or badly written configures, but those were (a) easily fixed and (b) I don't think Lipstik was ever one of them.
> ...

 

I used the ebuilds for 3.3.X and almost all the themes I tried to install, could not due to an arts dependency. Maybe they fixed that issue (KDE) or maybe the ebuilds werent done too well.

When I was using KDE, I always disabled arts anyway, so it was only a matter of installing a -1MB component, certainly not worth micro-managing another aspect of Linux. Have enough problems already without worrying about additional problems.

----------

## coffeeman

tankyou so mutch for this topic taskara.

----------

## taskara

 *coffeeman wrote:*   

> tankyou so mutch for this topic taskara.

 

pleasure! did it work well for you?

----------

## gwion

THANKS!!! *thumbsup*  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thomasvk

A little question... you say you can emerge it without arts,.... but if the whole thing screws up (I don't know if I need it, really), can I emerge it seperately later? Or do I then have to recompile the whole KDE thing?

Greetings

EDIT

I'm a bit confused... how does this howto relate to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml? On that page is a list of ebuilds like kdegames,... which I don't find back here.   :Confused: 

Sorry if I sound like a big newbie, but I'm all confused with this KDE split thing, and everywhere I see different howto's and methods.

----------

## taskara

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> A little question... you say you can emerge it without arts,.... but if the whole thing screws up (I don't know if I need it, really), can I emerge it seperately later? Or do I then have to recompile the whole KDE thing?

 

you will need to re-compile all apps that require teh "arts" USE flag

the easiest way is to add "arts" to your USE section in your make.conf then run 

```
emerge -av --newuse world
```

this will ask u to recompile all programs on your pc that take advantage of the arts USE flag.

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT
> 
> I'm a bit confused... how does this howto relate to http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-config.xml? On that page is a list of ebuilds like kdegames,... which I don't find back here.   

 

it is different in that this howto emerges the actual application, rather than a suite of applications. if you emerge kde-games it will give you 20-odd games. in this howto you can emerge individual games.

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sorry if I sound like a big newbie, but I'm all confused with this KDE split thing, and everywhere I see different howto's and methods.

 

nps  :Smile:  Gentoo is all about choice! see what works for you.

-c

----------

## thomasvk

Thanks for your explanation, I understand a bit more now  :Exclamation: 

Ok, so I don't know really what I wanted to have... just not using Linux long enough to decide.  :Razz:  But, for example, I do know that I will never print from my machine, or use an e-mail application (yay for GMail!  :Very Happy: )... I started the fetch (not yet the compile, I'll do that at night  :Cool:  ) of kde-meta, but then another question arose. Can I emerge kde-meta, and after that unmerge kmail, kprint, etc.? Or can the meta thing only be unmerged as a whole  :Question: 

----------

## taskara

 *t0maz wrote:*   

> Thanks for your explanation, I understand a bit more now 
> 
> Ok, so I don't know really what I wanted to have... just not using Linux long enough to decide.  But, for example, I do know that I will never print from my machine, or use an e-mail application (yay for GMail! )... I started the fetch (not yet the compile, I'll do that at night  ) of kde-meta, but then another question arose. Can I emerge kde-meta, and after that unmerge kmail, kprint, etc.? Or can the meta thing only be unmerged as a whole 

 

I think they are not interchangable at this stage.

kde-meta will give you everything anyway  :Smile:  and then you can see what programs you like and come back sometime and try this way of installing kde  :Wink: 

----------

## thomasvk

I installed the kde-meta thingey overnight, and this morning it all worked. So instead of just thinking "well, it doesn't work anyway", I tried to unmerge a few apps.

```
# emerge -Cav korganizer kmail kfav kdvi kontact
```

And few other applications. It didn't complain and just unmerged them. After that they even disappeared from the KMenu automatically.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## massimo

Thanks for the work taskara. Only one problem I'm stuck with: When I try to emerge k3b (both stable and unstable) portage wants to pull in kdebase-3.3.2 and kdelibs-3.3.2. I'm not sure why it's not working as you described.

----------

## gwion

 *massimo wrote:*   

> Thanks for the work taskara. Only one problem I'm stuck with: When I try to emerge k3b (both stable and unstable) portage wants to pull in kdebase-3.3.2 and kdelibs-3.3.2. I'm not sure why it's not working as you described.

 

For me doing 

```
USE="-kde" emerge k3b
```

helped. But I see this more as a preliminary workaround than a final solution.

Gwion

----------

## massimo

I saw that there was a new (unstable) release of k3b[-0.11.23-r2] and since my last sync was two days ago I tried this one - successfully  :Smile: 

----------

## taskara

update: I added kdemenuedit so that you can edit the kmenu items!

Also changed the format a bit..

----------

## revealed

Thank you!

I just wish there was a way to put into package.keywords something like

```
kde-base/* ~x86

```

now that kde is being built into splits.  It feels silly having to have put soooo many lines into the keywords file. Of course, there would be some bozo out there that would do a wild card for everything and then complain incessently about how it screwed his system up I guess.

----------

## taskara

 *revealed wrote:*   

> Thank you!
> 
> I just wish there was a way to put into package.keywords something like
> 
> ```
> ...

 

true, but if u copy my line of code, it's pretty easy  :Smile: 

----------

## coffeeman

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *coffeeman wrote:*   tankyou so mutch for this topic taskara. 
> 
> pleasure! did it work well for you?

 

yes  :Smile: 

----------

## aldube

I´m reposting this post here, because I found it to be extreemly helpful/useful saving me losts of unnecessary typing, time, and is relevent to this thread.

 *step wrote:*   

> kde 3.4 split is way to go 
> 
> i did not use "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". 
> 
> what i did is this: 
> ...

 

----------

## Mr. Garr

for me, it doesn't work, it starts normally asking me for language, theme, etc. and then stops and i must reboot

----------

## taskara

 *Mr. Garr wrote:*   

> for me, it doesn't work, it starts normally asking me for language, theme, etc. and then stops and i must reboot

 

could you create a NEW test user and try logging in as them?

did you follow the guide exactly, and installe everything? or did you leave certain things out?

-c

----------

## Mr. Garr

i left kopete and arts

i'll try with the new user

----------

## Mr. Garr

Tried with a new user and as root, still nothing

It stops with a grey screen and blue stripe in the middle

----------

## taskara

hmm I don't see how KDE might be causing that.. perhaps it's an X problem?

can you log into fluxbox or another WM?

what video driver are you using?

I haven't heard of this before, perhaps it is a known bug caused by something else, have you searched the forums for it?I

----------

## coffeeman

Can you add kdesu in your list... This givesme lots of problems to findout...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## taskara

 *coffeeman wrote:*   

> Can you add kdesu in your list... This givesme lots of problems to findout... 

 

sure can, thanks!

----------

## shash

Thanks a lot, dude!

Especially for the automount howto...

----------

## pandrews

 *gwion wrote:*   

>  *massimo wrote:*   Thanks for the work taskara. Only one problem I'm stuck with: When I try to emerge k3b (both stable and unstable) portage wants to pull in kdebase-3.3.2 and kdelibs-3.3.2. I'm not sure why it's not working as you described. 
> 
> For me doing 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I was trying to update my k3b installation using emerge to version 0.11.18 and it kept giving me some error about not being able to find 'libstdc++.la' but the problem was it was looking in /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.4/ instead of /usr/lib/gcc-lib/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3.5-20050130/

This caused other problems with installing some programs to.  My solution (however it may be very bad later) was to create a 3.3.4 dir, and 'ln -s ../3.3.5-20050130/libstdc++.la .'

This worked just fine, but I'm not exactly sure what went wrong in the first place.  Anyone have any ideas?  I'm using 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 kernel (yes, I've heard the 2.6.8 kernel is terrible.)

Paul

----------

## pilla

Moved from GC

----------

## BitJam

I tried this recipe but am getting a failure when portage tries to emerge kde-base/arts-3.4.0

Edit: this was already in Bugzilla: #84221

----------

## jstead1

 *Mr. Garr wrote:*   

> Tried with a new user and as root, still nothing
> 
> It stops with a grey screen and blue stripe in the middle

 

Having renderaccel (not sure of the spelling, not at my home box) enabled in xorg.conf for an nvidia card froze my kde at startup, depending on which startup screen was set.

If you are using an nvidia card, check your xorg.conf for something like renderaccel and make sure the line, if it exists is commented out.

----------

## Hanoni Yahiko

First : thanks for the mini-how-to...great to have  :Smile: 

maybe somebody can help me...I don't know kde all that well...

i emerged juste the base + konqueror 'cause I use xfce4 but I wanted an easy way to configure kdm and I wanted to use konqueror...but there is just a little problem and I don't know which ebuild to emerge to repair this...

when I click on a archived file (.tar.gz or something like this) konqueror give me an  *Quote:*   

> Could not start process Unable to create io-slave:
> 
> klauncher said: Unknown protocol 'tar'.

  error...

somebody knows in which ebuild the program that let me open compressed files directly in konqeuror is?...[/code]

----------

## taskara

 *Hanoni Yahiko wrote:*   

> First : thanks for the mini-how-to...great to have 
> 
> maybe somebody can help me...I don't know kde all that well...
> 
> i emerged juste the base + konqueror 'cause I use xfce4 but I wanted an easy way to configure kdm and I wanted to use konqueror...but there is just a little problem and I don't know which ebuild to emerge to repair this...
> ...

 

perhaps kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves, although I am not sure..

----------

## Hanoni Yahiko

it worked thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## opensas

 *revealed wrote:*   

> Thank you!
> 
> I just wish there was a way to put into package.keywords something like
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Well, I did the following:

```

for s in `qpkg -nc kde` ; do echo "${s} ~x86" >>/etc/portage/package.keywords ; done

```

Saludos

Sas

----------

## psychomunky

taskara,

I was wondering if I may copy some of what you said into my KDE 3.3 -> 3.4 Howto over on gentoo wiki (i'll post the link once gentoo-wiki comes back up)??  I find that the listing of packages was quite helpful.

- psychomunky

----------

## mario

 *Illissius wrote:*   

>  *Lokheed wrote:*    *Illissius wrote:*   If you have a soundcard with hardware mixing, skip arts and add -arts to the USE flags. (Unless you want one of the few programs that still depend on it... atm the only one I can think of is Noatun, but there may be more. iirc Juk can use GStreamer now.) 
> 
> If you dont install arts, you cant install 90% of the themes available like Lipstik or QtCurve. Its a bad idea not installing arts...it handles more than audio like the Gentoo devs would have you believe... 
> 
> Well, my KDE is installed manually from CVS, but it's fully --without-arts and I have both Lipstik and QtCurve. I have come across a few things here or there that would break due to outdated and/or badly written configures, but those were (a) easily fixed and (b) I don't think Lipstik was ever one of them.
> ...

 

If you are interested in CVS split ebuilds, please, read this thread:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-331588.html

----------

## Minos

A word of warning about leaving out arts:  if kdelibs is compiled with USE="-arts", the KDE System Notifications won't play sounds, even if you specify an external player.  I ran into this myself, and there's a KDE bug  about it too.

----------

## coffeeman

 *Minos wrote:*   

> A word of warning about leaving out arts:  if kdelibs is compiled with USE="-arts", the KDE System Notifications won't play sounds, even if you specify an external player.  I ran into this myself, and there's a KDE bug  about it too.

 

hum... thanks for the tip... i was looking for that...

----------

## zsoltika

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Guide - automounting
> 
> then emerge the following to get automounting happening:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Just a quick note: lot of us asked "why the "audiocd:/" protovol doesn't work? 

Because the user isn't member of the cdrom group. So we should mention it in this howto.

----------

## TieferFeld

Hi  :Very Happy: 

Nice howto. I've tried to follow it, but I get a problem.

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 53) kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) ktnef-3.4.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ktnef-3.4.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/configure.in.bot: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/AUTHORS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/COPYING: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/INSTALL: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/NEWS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/ChangeLog: Not found in archive

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

>>> Source unpacked.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

automake-1.7: cannot open < ./doc/api/Doxyfile.am: No such file or directory

 at /usr/bin/automake-1.7 line 7885

make: *** [cvs] Error 1

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 417: confcache_start: command not found

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

...

...

...

checking for linux/tcp.h... yes

checking linux/if_ppp.h usability... no

checking linux/if_ppp.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to the AC_PACKAGE_NAME lists.  ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

checking for linux/if_ppp.h... yes

checking net/errno.h usability... no

checking net/errno.h presence... no

checking for net/errno.h... no

checking net/if_ppp.h usability... no

checking net/if_ppp.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to the AC_PACKAGE_NAME lists.  ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

checking for net/if_ppp.h... yes

checking asm/param.h usability... yes

checking asm/param.h presence... yes

checking for asm/param.h... yes

...

...

...

configure: creating ./config.status

fast creating Makefile

can't open ./Makefile.in: No such file or directory

fast creating doc/Makefile

can't open ./doc/Makefile.in: No such file or directory

fast creating doc/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/pics/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/lib/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 8 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 422: confcache_stop: command not found

make: *** No targets.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Game over. It makes no more. 

I've searched and I found http://dev.gentoo.org/~danarmak/ but I don't know if I should downgrade my portage (I've got installed 2.0.51.19 and that's 2.0.51-r2). 

Hier https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-292030-highlight-confcachestop.html It's said that's harmless, but It still doesn't work. What should I do? 

Thanks  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mario

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Hi 
> 
> /usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 422: confcache_stop: command not found
> 
> make: *** No targets.  Stop.
> ...

 

I think your archive is broken. If you read your errors closely you will see that Makefile.in is missing and that there are no targets in the Makefile. Remove your distfile and sync portage to make sure your digests are correct. It definitely can't be confcache, unless you've modified your eclasses.

----------

## TieferFeld

Thanks, mario, but it still doesn't work. I give you more details. I'm really confused  :Confused:   :Confused: 

```
# cd /usr/portage/distfiles

# rm *

# emerge sync

...

...

...

(OK)

# emerge -pv kontact kmail kaddressbook korganizer kscreensaver kappfinder kmenuedit ksysguard konsole ark knoteskcalc kfilereplace kcharselect kfind kxkb kdeprint kdemultimedia-kioslaves kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdeaddons-kfile-plugins konq-plugins kdebase-startkde kicker kdebase-kioslaves

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0  -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 11,173 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkcal-3.4.0  -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.0  -arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdexdeltas -xinerama 0 kB

...

...

...

# emerge -pv kontact kmail ... ... ...

...

...

>>> emerge (1 of 53) kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 to /

>>> Downloading http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/distfiles/kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

--22:41:11--  http://128.213.5.34/gentoo/distfiles/kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2'

Connecting to 128.213.5.34:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 11,441,545 [application/x-tar]

100%[================================================================================>] 11,441,545   114.12K/s    ETA 00:00

22:42:52 (111.81 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2' saved [11441545/11441545]

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) ktnef-3.4.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ktnef-3.4.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/configure.in.bot: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/AUTHORS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/COPYING: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/INSTALL: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/NEWS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/ChangeLog: Not found in archive

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

>>> Source unpacked.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

...

...

...

*** Creating Makefile templates

automake-1.7: cannot open < ./doc/api/Doxyfile.am: No such file or directory

 at /usr/bin/automake-1.7 line 7885

make: *** [cvs] Error 1

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 417: confcache_start: command not found

configure: WARNING: If you wanted to set the --build type, don't use --host.

    If a cross compiler is detected then cross compile mode will be used.

checking build system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking host system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

checking target system type... i686-pc-linux-gnu

...

...

...

checking linux/if_ppp.h usability... no

checking linux/if_ppp.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: linux/if_ppp.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to the AC_PACKAGE_NAME lists.  ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

checking for linux/if_ppp.h... yes

checking net/errno.h usability... no

checking net/errno.h presence... no

checking for net/errno.h... no

checking net/if_ppp.h usability... no

checking net/if_ppp.h presence... yes

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: present but cannot be compiled

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h:     check for missing prerequisite headers?

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: see the Autoconf documentation

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h:     section "Present But Cannot Be Compiled"

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: proceeding with the preprocessor's result

configure: WARNING: net/if_ppp.h: in the future, the compiler will take precedence

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

configure: WARNING:     ## Report this to the AC_PACKAGE_NAME lists.  ##

configure: WARNING:     ## ------------------------------------------ ##

checking for net/if_ppp.h... yes

checking asm/param.h usability... yes

...

...

...

checking if doc should be compiled... yes

checking if ktnef should be compiled... yes

configure: creating ./config.status

fast creating Makefile

can't open ./Makefile.in: No such file or directory

fast creating doc/Makefile

can't open ./doc/Makefile.in: No such file or directory

fast creating doc/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/gui/pics/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/lib/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 8 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

/usr/lib/portage/bin/ebuild.sh: line 422: confcache_stop: command not found

make: *** No targets.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

No more  :Sad: 

There's too many errors right there. 

Thanks for your help. I need it   :Rolling Eyes:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## TieferFeld

I have downgraded portage to 2.0.51-r2 with the confcache patch, and the error changes, but it still doesn't work. I have downloaded the file several times from different gentoo-mirrors. It makes allways the same. Does anybodyelse have problems, or it's only for me?  :Confused: 

The new error with the confcache path:

```

...

'till hier all identic

...

fast creating ktnef/ktnef/Makefile

fast creating ktnef/lib/Makefile

config.pl: fast created 8 file(s).

config.status: creating config.h

config.status: executing depfiles commands

Good - your configure finished. Start make now

make: *** No targets.  Stop.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Help!  :Smile: 

----------

## TieferFeld

Hi!

The only package that fails is ktnef-3.4.0. I have installed all but what needs ktnef. It's OK. My new kde-3.4 runs cool, but I need kontact/kmail and I still get these annoying error.

Any Idea?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mario

Did you report this to bugs.gentoo.org? They should be able to help you out.

 *TieferFeld wrote:*   

> Hi!
> 
> The only package that fails is ktnef-3.4.0. I have installed all but what needs ktnef. It's OK. My new kde-3.4 runs cool, but I need kontact/kmail and I still get these annoying error.
> 
> Any Idea? 

 

----------

## BitJam

TieferFeld:

Here is an idea for you.  One of the errors mentions automake-1.7 but all of the Makefile.in files in kdepim (which ktnef belongs to) were generated with automake-1.9.

I had run into a bug in the arts ebuild that had to do with an incorrect version of automake (the fix was already on bugs.gentoo.org).  What version of automake do you have installed?

----------

## TieferFeld

 *BitJam wrote:*   

> TieferFeld:
> 
> Here is an idea for you.  One of the errors mentions automake-1.7 but all of the Makefile.in files in kdepim (which ktnef belongs to) were generated with automake-1.9.
> 
> I had run into a bug in the arts ebuild that had to do with an incorrect version of automake (the fix was already on bugs.gentoo.org).  What version of automake do you have installed?

 

Thanks, BitJam, that was a good idea. But...

```
*  sys-devel/automake

      Latest version available: 1.9.5

      Latest version installed: 1.9.5

      Size of downloaded files: 740 kB

      Homepage:    http://sources.redhat.com/automake/

      Description: Used to generate Makefile.in from Makefile.am

      License:     GPL-2

```

Latest version  :Wink: 

I don't know what else to try  :Confused: 

Thanks  :Smile: 

----------

## BitJam

The first error seems to be coming from automake-1.7:

```
*** Creating Makefile templates 

 automake-1.7: cannot open < ./doc/api/Doxyfile.am: No such file or directory 

  at /usr/bin/automake-1.7 line 7885 

 make: *** [cvs] Error 1 
```

If you look at the shell file that /usr/bin/automake is linked to you will find: 

```
[...]

# - defaults to automake-1.9

[...]

# - runs automake-1.7 if:

#   - envvar WANT_AUTOMAKE is set to `1.7'

#     -or-

#   - `Makefile.in' was generated by automake-1.7

#     -or-

#   - 'aclocal.m4' contain AM_AUTOMAKE_VERSION, specifying the use of 1.7 
```

If you go to the kdepim-3.4.0/ directory (where the ktnef code resides) and do: 

```
$ $ grep automake `find -name "*.in"` | less 
```

you will see that all of the *.in files say they were created with automake 1.9.1 and the one aclocal.m4 file also says automake 1.9 and not 1.7.

Clearly the code wants automake-1.9 but you are getting an error message from automake-1.7.   The ktnef ebuild is mostly empty, I think it's format is part of the new KDE split ebuild innovation and I don't understand how it works.

Certainly check for  WANT_AUTOMAKE in your environment.  In fact you may even try something like: 

```
# WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.9 emerge ktnef
```

I would have suggested that you try emerging ktnef step-by-step with the ebuild command but that seems to fail miserably on ktnef (for me), I am assuming that is because of the new KDE split ebuild format.

I think that filing a bug report is your best bet.

----------

## TieferFeld

It's all exactly as you said.

It doesn't work whith WANT_AUTOMAKE  :Sad: 

```
# WANT_AUTOMAKE=1.9 emerge -v ktnef libkpgp

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 2) kde-base/ktnef-3.4.0 to /

>>> md5 files   ;-) ChangeLog

>>> md5 files   ;-) metadata.xml

>>> md5 files   ;-) ktnef-3.4.0.ebuild

>>> md5 files   ;-) files/digest-ktnef-3.4.0

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) kdepim-3.4.0.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Extracting from tarball...

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/configure.in.bot: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/AUTHORS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/COPYING: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/INSTALL: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/NEWS: Not found in archive

tar: kdepim-3.4.0/ChangeLog: Not found in archive

tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors

>>> Source unpacked.

*** Creating acinclude.m4

*** Creating list of subdirectories

*** Creating Makefile.am

*** Creating configure.files

*** Creating configure.in

*** Creating aclocal.m4

*** Creating configure

*** Creating config.h template

*** Creating Makefile templates

automake-1.7: cannot open < ./doc/api/Doxyfile.am: No such file or directory

 at /usr/bin/automake-1.7 line 7885

```

I have checked what you have said... Nothing.  I don't know who it can fail.

I'll think about the bug report... It would be my first bug report, I hope that's not difficult  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: 

Thanks  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## cowboy

A very useful Howto !

But, I have trouble to make the startup sound work .I didnt emerge all of  Taskara recommended .

Can anyone tell me what shoud I do  to make the startup sound work. I have installed  kdebase-startkde kdearkwork-sound kdebase-ioslave konsole konqueror kdemultimedia-arts kicker  arts.

----------

## thomasvk

Hi,

I know I should be glad that I can now exactly choose what I want to install instead of kde just installing everything,... but I'm quite annoyed now. I just want to install KDE so that it works and that I have most applications already at hand. So I thought the best thing to do was to 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

... I have put the whole list of the topicstarter in my package.keywords and done the qpkg thing (sorry can't see your name, links is annoying), but still it tells me packages are masked.

So uhm what's the best way to 'just' install the whole kde-meta thing?

Thanks,

-T

----------

## PurpleSkunk

very useful howto ! thanks for pretyping all these annoying packages names !

and seems to work like a charm...

----------

## taskara

 *psychomunky wrote:*   

> taskara,
> 
> I was wondering if I may copy some of what you said into my KDE 3.3 -> 3.4 Howto over on gentoo wiki (i'll post the link once gentoo-wiki comes back up)??  I find that the listing of packages was quite helpful.
> 
> - psychomunky

 

sure.. sorry haven't read through this thread in a while!

-c

----------

## BitJam

 *cowboy wrote:*   

> A very useful Howto !
> 
> But, I have trouble to make the startup sound work .I didnt emerge all of  Taskara recommended .
> 
> Can anyone tell me what shoud I do  to make the startup sound work. I have installed  kdebase-startkde kdearkwork-sound kdebase-ioslave konsole konqueror kdemultimedia-arts kicker  arts.

 

Try this.  Emerge kmix (if it isn't already emerged).  Open kmix.  Go to Settings --> Configure Kmix.  Make sure the checkbox for "Restore volumes on login" is checked.  Hit the "OK" button.

----------

## Riddick

Thanks a lot, that's brilliant!

kaffeine isn't emerging at the moment but i'll get to that later! 

This whole emerging thing does take a long time!

Riddick

----------

## bur

If upgrading to 3.4 like explained in this thread, should I first unmerge my old KDE with 'emerge -C kde'? There is a lot of KDE-stuff merged that I don't need, so I guess it would be the best to build a whole new KDE 3.4 without any load from the old version. But maybe I can save some time by not unmerging everything?

----------

## taskara

 *bur wrote:*   

> If upgrading to 3.4 like explained in this thread, should I first unmerge my old KDE with 'emerge -C kde'? There is a lot of KDE-stuff merged that I don't need, so I guess it would be the best to build a whole new KDE 3.4 without any load from the old version. But maybe I can save some time by not unmerging everything?

 

You can have multiple versions of kde on the one box.

However it will probably overwrite your old KDM if you're using it.

So you should safely be able to upgrade to 3.4, and then if you're happy, remove the old kde.

```
emerge -Pav kde
```

 might work, or you can manually specify the packages.

-c

----------

## bur

Thanks. And 

```
emerge -P kde
```

 won't remove any parts of the new KDE?

And will X know that it should use 3.4 instead of 3.3? So far I have 'DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"' in /etc/make.conf and 'exec startkde' in ~/.xinitrc but no reference as to what KDE version to use. Will X automatically use the new version?

----------

## taskara

 *bur wrote:*   

> Thanks. And 
> 
> ```
> emerge -P kde
> ```
> ...

 shouldn't as it is the "prune" option, but use -av also so that you can check before you proceed..

 *bur wrote:*   

> And will X know that it should use 3.4 instead of 3.3? So far I have 'DISPLAYMANAGER="kdm"' in /etc/make.conf and 'exec startkde' in ~/.xinitrc but no reference as to what KDE version to use. Will X automatically use the new version?

 

if you are using kdm you don't need .xinitrc as you just choose the DM from the pull down list - where it will now have kde-3.3 and kde-3.4

----------

## bur

I don't have (or find) the console in the newly installed KDE. Which package do I need to emerge to get it? I searched for kconsole, but that diidn't yield any results.

editFound it... konsole, not kconsole. Okay.  :Smile: 

----------

## NoOrdinary

I have problem with devices in konqueror, if I click on on them got "protocol not supported: devices" error. Sure kdebase-kioslaves all I need?

----------

## radfoj

Instead devices:/  you have now protocol media:/ Does this work for you?

----------

## NoOrdinary

ah that works yes, just shortcut in konqueror was still set to devices:/ guess it took them from old config files?

----------

## mlivingstone

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> now unmask the packages by adding them to your package.keywords so they can be installed:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

It appears you now have to add kde-base/khelpcenter and kde-base/kdialog to that list!

HTH

MarkL

----------

## taskara

ta

----------

## requemao

 *step wrote:*   

> kde 3.4 split is way to go 
> 
> i did not use "ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86". 
> 
> what i did is this: 
> ...

 

Hi there, I'm new to Gentoo, coming from Ubuntu. I've tried this method, but I keep getting errors because some packages are still masked, even though I check they are actually listed in the newly created /etc/portage/package.keywords file. The first package to give this error is kde-base/kmenuedit, and if I manually comment it out from /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask then some other masking problem arises, and I don't think I should be messing with package.mask anyway.

What am I doing wrong?

By the way, maybe I'm wrong from the beginning: I have a laptop running a Pentium 4 @ 1.8GHz, and I want to have a reliable (stable), fast desktop environment. I am used to the way things work in Debian-based distros (you choose only stable repositories, then do "apt-get upgrade this-or-that-package" and you get the latest version marked as stable) and I'm not sure whether I should be unmasking packages if I want a stable system. Maybe I should stick to an earlier, fully-tested version of kde. If so, how do I do that?

Thanks for your patience.

----------

## taskara

Hi requemao,

Firstly, if you are having a problem, post the error - we'll be more than happy to help you  :Smile:  but need it to see what's actually happening.

Under gentoo, ~x86 packages are generally the latest stable releases from the authors, but they may not be fully tested under a gentoo system.

Packages that are -* or masked are generally the bleeding edge packages that have not really been tested at all, or are beta versions.

I would say that generally an entire system built on ~x86 packages will be stable, however you may have a few issues along the way because it may not be 100% gentoo stable yet, and so there may be package dependency errors that you need to fix manually. Not big deal, just a little more work for you  :Smile: 

Having said that, if you want to us a "stable" (non ~x86) system, then you probably can't use this method in this thread.

This method was introduced for kde 3.4 under gentoo and and I do not think that kde 3.4 has been marked as the stable release yet.

This means if you do NOT use ~x86 for kde, then you will probably end up with kde 3.3.4 rather than 3.4.1. Personally, I think kde 3.4.1 is worth the risk  :Smile:  and for me it has been very fast and stable. (I'm actually still running 3.4.0).

So, if you want to try kde 3.4.1, then post the error and we'll help you - there is probably just a new dependency required that I don't know about because I wrote this guide for 3.4.0.

Hope you enjoy Gentoo.. it's a bit of a learning curve but boy is it rewarding once you get your head around it  :Smile: 

-c

----------

## IRuediger

This is my first time installing Gentoo, I did a stage 2 install and right after the install I compiled Xorg and then followed the steps described on the guide, but somehow I ended up with KDE 3.3  :Shocked: 

To be more precise it seems to be a mix of 3.3 and 3.4 (since there is a 3.4 directory), but when I run startx I can only login on 3.3.

What I could have done wrong?

----------

## taskara

 *IRuediger wrote:*   

> This is my first time installing Gentoo, I did a stage 2 install and right after the install I compiled Xorg and then followed the steps described on the guide, but somehow I ended up with KDE 3.3 
> 
> To be more precise it seems to be a mix of 3.3 and 3.4 (since there is a 3.4 directory), but when I run startx I can only login on 3.3.
> 
> What I could have done wrong?

 

very good question!!

what else did you emerge? you must have either left something OUT of package.keywords, or you have emerged something that is not included in kde 3.4 and hence installed kde 3.3 components.

could you post your /etc/portage/package.keywords and your /var/lib/portage/world files?

and the output of 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## IRuediger

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *IRuediger wrote:*   This is my first time installing Gentoo, I did a stage 2 install and right after the install I compiled Xorg and then followed the steps described on the guide, but somehow I ended up with KDE 3.3 
> 
> To be more precise it seems to be a mix of 3.3 and 3.4 (since there is a 3.4 directory), but when I run startx I can only login on 3.3.
> 
> What I could have done wrong? 
> ...

 

I copied the ebuild names from the guide and removed the ones I didn't need (like wifi and scanner support). I also had to remove kaffeine since I got errors while compiling it.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> could you post your /etc/portage/package.keywords and your /var/lib/portage/world files?
> 
> and the output of 
> ...

 

/etc/portage/package.keywords:

```

kde-base/kdebase-startkde ~x86

kde-base/kicker ~x86

kde-base/kdesu ~x86

kde-base/arts ~x86

kde-base/kate ~x86

kde-base/kuickshow ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

kde-base/ksplashml ~x86

kde-base/ksmserver ~x86

kde-base/kscreensaver ~x86

kde-base/kreadconfig ~x86

kde-base/kdesktop ~x86

kde-base/kdm ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-data ~x86

kde-base/libkonq ~x86

kde-base/libkscan ~x86

kde-base/libkcddb ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts ~x86

kde-base/libkpimidentities ~x86

kde-base/libkdepim ~x86

kde-base/libkcal ~x86

kde-base/ktnef ~x86

kde-base/certmanager ~x86

kde-base/libkpgp ~x86

kde-base/libkdenetwork ~x86

kde-base/kcheckpass ~x86

kde-base/kwin ~x86

kde-base/kcminit ~x86

kde-base/kpdf ~x86

kde-base/kooka ~x86

kde-base/ksnapshot ~x86

kde-base/kopete ~x86

kde-base/knetattach ~x86

kde-base/krdc ~x86

kde-base/konqueror ~x86

kde-base/kamera ~x86

kde-base/kwifimanager ~x86

kde-base/kscd ~x86

kde-base/krec ~x86

kde-base/kmix ~x86

kde-base/kontact ~x86

kde-base/kmenuedit ~x86

kde-base/kmail ~x86

kde-base/libksieve ~x86

kde-base/mimelib ~x86

kde-base/kmailcvt ~x86

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/libkmime ~x86

kde-base/akregator ~x86

kde-base/kaddressbook ~x86

kde-base/kpersonalizer ~x86

kde-base/korganizer ~x86

kde-base/libkpimexchange ~x86

kde-base/libkholidays ~x86

kde-base/kdepim-kresources ~x86

kde-base/kode ~x86

kde-base/kappfinder ~x86

kde-base/kwalletmanager ~x86

kde-base/krfb ~x86

kde-base/ksysguard ~x86

kde-base/konsole ~x86

kde-base/ark ~x86

kde-base/kfloppy ~x86

kde-base/kdict ~x86

kde-base/knotes ~x86

kde-base/kcalc ~x86

kde-base/kfilereplace ~x86

kde-base/kcharselect ~x86

kde-base/kcontrol ~x86

kde-base/kfind ~x86

kde-base/kxkb ~x86

kde-base/kdeprint ~x86

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/khelpcenter ~x86

kde-base/kdialog ~x86

```

/var/lib/portage/world:

```

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

kde-base/kcalc

sys-process/vixie-cron

sys-fs/reiserfsprogs

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kappfinder

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/krec

media-gfx/digikam

kde-base/ark

sys-kernel/linux-headers

kde-base/kxkb

app-admin/sudo

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins

kde-base/kscd

kde-base/knotes

www-client/mozilla-firefox

sys-apps/ivman

kde-base/kdesu

app-editors/nano

kde-base/kuickshow

kde-base/kdeprint

kde-base/kfloppy

kde-base/kcharselect

sys-apps/pciutils

net-dialup/rp-pppoe

kde-base/knetattach

media-sound/amarok

x11-base/xorg-x11

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins

sys-boot/grub

kde-base/kate

sys-libs/glibc

kde-base/konsole

app-admin/syslog-ng

app-cdr/k3b

kde-base/kfilereplace

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/krfb

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/krdc

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/kamera

kde-base/arts

sys-apps/dbus

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/ksysguard

sys-apps/hal

```

emerge --info:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.12

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.20041102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r11 i686 AMD K7 processor

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Jun 24 2005, 21:22:06)]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.5

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r10

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3.4/env /usr/kde/3.4/share/config /usr/kde/3.4/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl dvd emboss encode fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk2 hal imlib ipv6 jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline sdl spell ssl tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts vorbis xine xml2 xmms xv zlib userland_GNU kernel_linux elibc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, LINGUAS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Thanks for helping.

----------

## BlackHatRob

I have a question concerning printing in KDE. In the Mandriva Linux distribution, if you wanted to add a printer, you could open up Control_Center->Peripherals->Printers, then click Add->Printer and then you could add a printer at your leisure. However, when I try to add a printer, the Add Printer\Class menuitem is disabled. How do I enable this menuitem?

----------

## taskara

 *BlackHatRob wrote:*   

> I have a question concerning printing in KDE. In the Mandriva Linux distribution, if you wanted to add a printer, you could open up Control_Center->Peripherals->Printers, then click Add->Printer and then you could add a printer at your leisure. However, when I try to add a printer, the Add Printer\Class menuitem is disabled. How do I enable this menuitem?

 

have you tried clicking administrator button? also make sure you have cups set in the bottom right as the print server (and make sure it is started  :Wink: ).

----------

## taskara

IRuediger, it may have had something to do with you emerging something like firefox before all the kde libraries were installed and so it installed kde 3.3 libraries.

You should do all the kde stuff first, so that the 3.4.1 libraries are on the system then when you emerge something like firefox later it won't look to install kde 3.3 libraries.

This is all I can think of at the moment.. other than that I'm not sure..

Sorry I don't have an exact answer for you..

maybe it was digikam being emerged to early? I'm re-building a system now and I'll see what happens for me. Will let you know what I find.

Did you follow the guide exactly? Or did you put your own things in there too?

First of all, you should but do you have kdebase-startkde emerged?

-c

----------

## IRuediger

 *taskara wrote:*   

> IRuediger, it may have had something to do with you emerging something like firefox before all the kde libraries were installed and so it installed kde 3.3 libraries.
> 
> You should do all the kde stuff first, so that the 3.4.1 libraries are on the system then when you emerge something like firefox later it won't look to install kde 3.3 libraries.
> 
> This is all I can think of at the moment.. other than that I'm not sure..
> ...

 

I emerged Firefox after KDE, the only thing I emerged before KDE where the kernel, the minimal tools to get the system working and X.org.

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Did you follow the guide exactly? Or did you put your own things in there too?
> 
> First of all, you should but do you have kdebase-startkde emerged?
> ...

 

While emerging I had some erros compiling Kaffenie. To resume the emerge I removed Kaffeine and used emerge -av --noreplace [name of all packages I typed before - kaffeine], maybe this is the problem? That was the only thing I did different.

I do remember emerging kdebase-startkde being, but I emerging it again.

EDIT:

I 've finished emerging kdebase-startkde and got KDE 3.4. I am not sure what I did wrong.

How I can remove the KDE 3.3 files?

----------

## requemao

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Hi requemao,
> 
> Firstly, if you are having a problem, post the error - we'll be more than happy to help you  but need it to see what's actually happening.

 

Since I'm doing it in a text-only environment I can't find a way to copy'n'paste error messages, and I do not quite remember those, but the bottom line is this: All those packages which should now be unmasked are still masked, even though they are listed in /etc/portage/package.keywords .

Maybe the quickest solution to this is finding a fail-safe way of unmasking all necessary packages. I might try to mess with package.mask while keeping a backup of said file, and restore it after installing all of KDE. But I'm sure that's not a good thing really.

If all else fails, or if you guys think it's the appropriate thing to do, I'll unmerge what is already installed and begin anew. Is there more than one way of unmerging all kde-related packages? I'd go with "emerge --unmerge kde", but I'm not quite sure. Again, I'm new to Gentoo, please excuse my ignorance.

----------

## taskara

IRuediger,

you would have to work out what kde 3.3 app you installed (if may not be an actual kde app, but a 3rd party app that wanted kde libraries!)

probably a tough task..

requemao,

not sure what's going on there! are you sure you added to the file /ETC/portage/package.keywords and not /USR/portage/package.keywords?

do you have a recent portage tree?

Also, you could set the root password on teh livecd and start ssh, then you could ssh into the box and then you can copy errors  :Very Happy: 

I suggest using screen - it's great so you can disconnect your session and leave it running in the background and then ssh in from anywhere and pick it back up.

-c

----------

## IRuediger

 *taskara wrote:*   

> IRuediger,
> 
> you would have to work out what kde 3.3 app you installed (if may not be an actual kde app, but a 3rd party app that wanted kde libraries!)
> 
> probably a tough task..
> ...

 

I used qpkg -i -nc '*kde*' and pasted the output below, there are few packages that are 3.3, would be safe to remove those?

As I said before, this is my first time using Gentoo, so I am not sure if this is the right way of doing it.

```

kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.1-r1 *

   The KDE Control Center [  ]

kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1 *

   KCMInit - runs startups initialization for Control Modules. [  ]

kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.1 *

   KDE library for CDDB [  ]

kde-base/kdebase-3.3.2-r3 *

   KDE base packages: the desktop, panel, window manager, konqueror... [  ]

kde-base/kcalc-3.4.1 *

   KDE Calculator [  ]

kde-base/kmix-3.4.1 *

   aRts mixer gui [  ]

kde-base/kscd-3.4.1 *

   KDE CD player [  ]

kde-base/kdebase-pam-4 *

   pam.d files used by several kdebase-derived packages [ http://www.kde.org ]

kde-base/arts-1.3.2-r1 *

   aRts, the KDE sound (and all-around multimedia) server/output manager [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kicker-3.4.1 *

   KDE panel housing varous applets [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.1 *

   KDE screensaver framework [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.1 *

   KDE tool that looks for well-known apps in your path and creates .desktop files for them in the KDE menu [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/knotes-3.4.1 *

   KDE Notes [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.1 *

   KDE menu editor [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/libkcal-3.4.1 *

   KDE kcal library for korganizer etc [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kate-3.4.1 *

   KDE MDI editor/ide [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.3.2 *

   KDE multimedia apps: noatun, kscd, artsbuilder... [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.1-r1 *

   KDE System Guard [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.1 *

   KDE printer queue/device manager [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.1 *

   KDE splashscreen framework (the splashscreen of KDE itself, not of individual apps) [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.1 *

   KDE: A fast and versatile image viewer [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdm-3.4.1 *

   KDE login manager, similar to xdm and gdm [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.1-r1 *

   The KDE Help Center [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1-r1 *

   kioslave: the kde VFS framework - kioslave plugins present a filesystem-like view of arbitrary data [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.1 *

   KDE basic settings wizard [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/arts-3.4.1-r2 *

   aRts, the KDE sound (and all-around multimedia) server/output manager [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kfloppy-3.4.1 *

   KFloppy - formats disks and puts a DOS or ext2fs filesystem on them. [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.1 *

   aRts pipeline builder and other tools [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/certmanager-3.4.1 *

   KDE certificate manager gui [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kwin-3.4.1 *

   KDE window manager [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.1 *

   kioslaves from kdemultimedia package [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kxkb-3.4.1 *

   Kicker applet for management of X keymaps [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.1 *

   KDE batch search&replace tool [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/libkonq-3.4.1 *

   The embeddable part of konqueror [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.1 *

   Icons, localization data and various .desktop files from kdebase. Includes the l10n, pics and applnk subdirs. [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1 *

   KDE: Read KConfig entries - for use in shell scripts [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1 *

   KDE: gui for su(1) [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.1 *

   library common to many KDE network apps [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/krec-3.4.1 *

   KDE sound recorder [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.1 *

   startkde script, which starts a complete KDE session, and associated scripts [ http://multimedia.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.2-r9 *

   KDE libraries needed by all kde programs [ http://www.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1 *

   KDE libraries needed by all kde programs [ http://www.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kamera-3.4.1 *

   KDE digital camera manager [ http://www.kde.org/ ]

kde-base/kde-env-3-r3 *

   Sets up some env.d files for KDE [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1 *

   The reliable KDE session manager that talks the standard X11R6 [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.1 *

   KDE pam client that allows you to auth as a specified user without actually doing anything as that user [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kfind-3.4.1 *

   KDE file find utility [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/ark-3.4.1 *

   KDE Archiving tool [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.1 *

   common library for KDE PIM apps [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1 *

   KDialog can be used to show nice dialog boxes from shell scripts [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.1 *

   kfile plugins from kdegraphics [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.1 *

   KDE character selection utility [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.1 *

   KDE pgp abstraction library [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4.1 *

   kfile plugins from kdemultimedia package [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/knetattach-3.4.1 *

   KDE network wizard [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/konsole-3.4.1 *

   X terminal for use with KDE. [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.1 *

   KDE Screenshot Utility [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.1 *

   The KDE desktop [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/krdc-3.4.1 *

   KDE remote desktop connection (RDP and VNC) cient [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/kontact-3.4.1 *

   KDE personal information manager [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/konqueror-3.4.1 *

   KDE: Web browser, file manager, ... [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.1 *

   KDE PIM identities library [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/krfb-3.4.1 *

   VNC-compatible server to share KDE desktops [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

kde-base/ktnef-3.4.1 *

   KDE Viewer for mail attachments using TNEF format [ http://www.gentoo.org/ ]

```

----------

## requemao

 *taskara wrote:*   

> requemao,
> 
> not sure what's going on there! are you sure you added to the file /ETC/portage/package.keywords and not /USR/portage/package.keywords?
> 
> do you have a recent portage tree?

 

I do have a recent portage tree, I had sync'ed that same day or the day before. I also double-checked that it was /etc/portage/package.keywords, but I might have been sleepy enough as to double-check double-wrongly. I'll check again when I get round to it (right now I'll be way too busy for a couple of days).

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Also, you could set the root password on teh livecd and start ssh, then you could ssh into the box and then you can copy errors 
> 
> I suggest using screen - it's great so you can disconnect your session and leave it running in the background and then ssh in from anywhere and pick it back up.

 

That sounds like a great idea... but I've never done that before (never used ssh or screen), could you give me a pointer or something?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## taskara

IRuediger. yes, try removing them..

but then things will probably break because they rely on those libraries.. u probably need to find the cause.. but I cna't think atm.. 3am..

requemao,

under the livecd, (before you chroot /bin/bash - if if you already have, then exit bakc to the livecd)

```
passwd

ifconfig (get your ip)

/etc/init.d/sshd start

screen

chroot /bin/bash
```

then ssh in as root

```
screen -D

screen -R
```

that should get you going.

bed time

-c

----------

## IRuediger

yes, try removing them..

but then things will probably break because they rely on those libraries.. u probably need to find the cause.. but I cna't think atm.. 3am..

-c[/quote]

I've removed the 3 kde3.3 ebuilds: kdelibs, kdebase and kdemultimedia. After that KDE wouldn't start, but after emerging kdelibs again (3.4) KDE worked again. Some files were removed from the KDE 3.3 directory, but the directory is still there. If you have any other idea please let know.

Thanks.

EDIT:

PROBLEM SOLVED  :Smile: 

The problem was X.org (I emerged it before using your guide). I used qpkg -f [file name] to find out, what ebuilds were related with the files in the KDE 3.3 directory, then I removed those ebuilds and emerged the correct version. The KDE 3.3 directory was left only with configuration files, which I deleted. Now I only have KDE 3.4 in my system.

Thanks for the help and for the guide taskara!  :Cool: 

----------

## taskara

cool.. I've just followed my guide too, and installing amarok wants to put kde 3.3 libraries on.. so it could have been that too.

I'll have to look into it more.

cheers

----------

## radfoj

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  I've just followed my guide too, and installing amarok wants to put kde 3.3 libraries on

 

why does amarok still require kde 3.3 packages

----------

## taskara

 *radfoj wrote:*   

>  *taskara wrote:*    I've just followed my guide too, and installing amarok wants to put kde 3.3 libraries on 
> 
> why does amarok still require kde 3.3 packages

 

good question, but at least I think I've narrowed down the cause of kde 3.3 packages in my little guide

I will add  *Quote:*   

> kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts
> 
> kde-base/akode

 

to keywords and that should fix it.

-c

----------

## IRuediger

taskara, do you know if any of the apps in your guide need xmms + a buch of xmms plugins? While cleaning my system I found out that xmms + plugins was installed, I removed it but now when I try to update world portage wants to install it again :/

----------

## taskara

 *IRuediger wrote:*   

> taskara, do you know if any of the apps in your guide need xmms + a buch of xmms plugins? While cleaning my system I found out that xmms + plugins was installed, I removed it but now when I try to update world portage wants to install it again :/

 

do you have xmms USE flag?

That's the only thing that should give you xmms I think..

-c

----------

## IRuediger

 *taskara wrote:*   

>  *IRuediger wrote:*   taskara, do you know if any of the apps in your guide need xmms + a buch of xmms plugins? While cleaning my system I found out that xmms + plugins was installed, I removed it but now when I try to update world portage wants to install it again :/ 
> 
> do you have xmms USE flag?
> 
> That's the only thing that should give you xmms I think..
> ...

 

No, my USE flag:

```

USE="-gtk -gnome qt kde dvd cdr hal ssl alsa"

```

I've tried to remove alsa from the flag, but no luck. Portage also wants to install Kontact (wich I don't need).

----------

## mlivingstone

 *taskara wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo "LINGUAS="en_GB" >> /etc/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 

Might need to fix those quote marks  :Wink: 

Other than that, this has ben a really useful howto. Thanks very much.

MarkL

----------

## taskara

IRuediger,

You actually DO have the xmms use flag. see your emerge --info above.

Gentoo has a default list of default USE flags, one of which is xmms.

If you do not want it, then you need to specify -xmms.

Add -xmms to your USE flag and try again  :Wink:  it should get rid of xmms.

If you have already emerged it, then you can try

```
emerge --newuse -av world ; emerge -av depclean
```

CHECK DEPCLEAN FOR SANITY! it may want to remove something like "ACL" which will kill your binaries - this depends on the way you have built your system. If you specified your own USE flags and ran 

```
emerge -e system
```

 then it shouldn't be a problem.

Also, check 

```
revdep-rebuild
```

mlivingstone, cheers mate I'll fix it.

----------

## IRuediger

 *taskara wrote:*   

> IRuediger,
> 
> You actually DO have the xmms use flag. see your emerge --info above.
> 
> Gentoo has a default list of default USE flags, one of which is xmms.
> ...

 

You were right taskara, I added the -xmms flag  and then executed:

```
emerge --newuse -av world ; emerge -av depclean
```

I didn't understand this command:

```
emerge -e system
```

So I didn't execute it  :Smile: 

Anyway, now when I run emerge --update --deep world, there are no xmms packages, but it wants to emerge kontact (I think it is because the arts flag), but I can live with that.

Thanks once again taskara.

----------

## requemao

This is the error I'm getting now:

```
Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0_rc1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0_rc1-r1 (masked by: package.mask) 

<snip>

!!!   (Dependency required by "kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.0_rc1" [ebuild])
```

And yes, I've checked that said package is listed in /etc/portage/package.keywords with this line:

```
kde-base/kdelibs ~x86
```

Again thanks for your help, guys.

edit: I've found this in the output of "emerge --info":

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"
```

Does it have something to do with the packages not being unmasked? If so, where do I change it?

----------

## DOSBoy

I followed the guide, and was missing

kde-base/ksystraycmd ~x86 in my package.keywords. I suggest you edit it in. Great doc though!

----------

## taskara

thanks dosboy, will add.

and requemao, did you update your portage tree? you look like you have an old version

```
emerge --sync
```

if you don't want to, then you can see from the error that the package is masked by PACKAGE.MASK not by keywords ~x86

so you need to also add it to the following

```
echo kde-base/kmenuedit >> /etc/portage/package.unmask
```

that should work, but I suggest you update portage if you haven't.

you should be on kde 3.4.1 now and it is only ~x86 keyword masked now.

-c

----------

## mlivingstone

With the release of a bunch of kde stuff to stable, I thought I'd update. I fixed /etc/portage stuff as below but something is still blocking me. Any ideas?

mlivingstone@constellation /etc/portage $ ls

package.keywords  package.use  portage.mask  sets

mlivingstone@constellation /etc/portage $ cat portage.mask

mail-mta/ssmtp

mail-mta/sendmail

mlivingstone@constellation /etc/portage $ cat package.use

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -gdbm berkdb

mlivingstone@constellation /etc/portage $ cat package.keywords

www-apps/mambo ~x86

mlivingstone@constellation /etc/portage $ su

Password:

root@constellation portage # emerge world -pvt

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmix-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscd-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krec-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcddb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kopete-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdict-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwifimanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krdc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/krfb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkscan-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpdf-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kamera-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kooka-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kuickshow-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ark-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcharselect-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfloppy-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcalc-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kgpg-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ktnef-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdepim-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkholidays-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/korganizer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkmime-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmail-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/certmanager-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpgp-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libksieve-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/mimelib-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kontact-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kode-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knotes-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkcal-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/libkonq-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdm-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdeprint-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcontrol-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kxkb-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kicker-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksmserver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesktop-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksysguard-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdialog-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kwin-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/knetattach-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konsole-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/ksplashml-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdesu-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcminit-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/konqueror-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kate-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kfind-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] =kde-base/kappfinder-3.4* (is blocking kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1)

[ebuild     U ] sys-boot/grub-0.96-r2 [0.96-r1] -netboot -static 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kde-3.4.1  -accessibility 0 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdeaddons-3.4.1  +arts +berkdb -debug -kdeenablefinal +sdl -xinerama +xmms 1,588 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdeadmin-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama 1,488 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdewebdev-3.4.1  +arts -debug -doc -kdeenablefinal -tidy -xinerama 5,826 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdetoys-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama 3,125 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.4.1-r1  +alsa +arts -audiofile -debug +encode +flac +gstreamer +jack -kdeenablefinal +mp3 +speex +theora +vorbis +xine -xinerama 5,417 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdenetwork-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -rdesktop -slp +ssl -wifi -xinerama 7,215 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdeedu-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama 23,446 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdegraphics-3.4.1  +arts -debug +gphoto2 +imlib -kdeenablefinal -nodrm +opengl -povray +scanner +tetex -xinerama 6,427 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdeutils-3.4.1  +arts +crypt -debug -kdeenablefinal -snmp -xinerama 2,233 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdegames-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -xinerama 9,207 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdepim-3.4.1-r1  +arts +crypt -debug +gnokii -kdeenablefinal +pda -xinerama 11,079 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]  kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal +opengl -xinerama -xscreensaver 17,642 kB

[ebuild  NS   ]   kde-base/kdebase-3.4.1-r1  +arts +cups -debug -hal -ieee1394 +java -kdeenablefinal -ldap -lm_sensors -logitech-mouse +opengl +pam -samba +ssl -xinerama 21,907 kB

[ebuild  NS   ] kde-base/kdesdk-3.4.1  +arts -debug -kdeenablefinal -subversion -xinerama 4,482 kB

Total size of downloads: 121,089 kB

root@constellation portage #

----------

## taskara

looks like you are trying to emerge kde-3.4.1 itself, not via the split ebuilds.

and so everything that you already had on split ebuilds is blocking it.

you can't have both on your system at this stage..

that's my guess.

-c

----------

## mlivingstone

 *taskara wrote:*   

> looks like you are trying to emerge kde-3.4.1 itself, not via the split ebuilds.
> 
> and so everything that you already had on split ebuilds is blocking it.
> 
> you can't have both on your system at this stage..
> ...

 

All I tried to do was an 

```
emerge -DU world 
```

What should I have done?

TIA

MarkL

----------

## taskara

my guess is that you emerged an old kde sometime ago, and so now it wants to upgrade it..

so, try removing kde-base/kde from /var/lib/portage/world if it's there and try again.

my bet is it's there and so naturally when you upgrade world it will upgrade that too

----------

## taskara

updated to support kde 3.4.2, as kde 3.4.1 is now stable in portage.

-c

----------

## lmcogs

Hi 

It took me quite a while finding this howto and so far I am on the emerging applications part.  So far so good.  Firstly thank you for a clear howto.  However I think that a howto on how to get rid of old or monolithic kde builds would be a great idea.  I have emerged -C all old kde that I can think of but I would not be too hopeful that I got rid of everything and their dependencies.  Also is kdeutils part of the split ebuilds?

lmcogs

----------

## taskara

no, kdeutils is not split

the only two (that I know of) that are both split AND monolithic are ARTS and KDELIBS

perhaps you can write a little howto on how to remove old kde monolithic and I'll add it  :Wink: 

alternatively I think there is info on this at the official gentoo kde split howto

-c

----------

## lmcogs

Hi

Well I am back from work having left emerge on following your second step and have come home to an installation successful and am now in kde split ebuilds without any errors and it seems pretty sharp.  Do I do a emerge depclean and revdep-rebuild now or let sleeping dogs lie?

I would class myself as a newbie and not able to write an howto on deleting the monolithic build but I have been given in another thread this site http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kde-split-ebuilds.xml which I am informed gives all the info.  Have not had time to read yet.

Do  I dare say that my problem has been solved now,  well not just yet because I think I may have some loose old kde stuff still lurking about.

All the best

lmcogs

----------

## taskara

yeah you can run revdep-rebuild if you like

but be careful with emerge --depclean

use -av and check for sanity

```
emerge --depclean -av
```

-c

----------

## lmcogs

Hi Taskara

I did emerge -av --depclean and emerge -uD world and got alot of references to kde-3.4.1 similar to mlivingstone above.  I then followed your advise re /var/lib/portage/world and went through all kdebase references, doing emerge -pv for each.  I  unmarked all packages which were shown to refer to kde 3.4.1 as shown below.  The major one was kdeartwork.  Is this in split ebuilds since I tried emerge -pv kdeartwork and it wanted to emerge the 3.4.1 version.

After commenting out all kdebase files referring to kde 3.4.1 in the world file I did emerge --sync and then emerge -uD world and all was fine, no mention of kde 3.4.1 and blocking packages.  Then I emerged world.  

/var/lib/portage/world file.  All file marked # were referring to kde 3.4.1

kde-base/korganizer

dev-java/blackdown-jdk

dev-python/pyrex

media-sound/alsa-utils

app-portage/porthole

x11-misc/xscreensaver

media-gfx/digikam

media-gfx/sane-backends

mail-client/kcheckgmail

sys-kernel/linux-headers

media-sound/audacity

media-libs/alsa-oss

app-arch/unzip

app-cdr/xcdroast

media-gfx/xsane

media-video/totem

dev-perl/XML-Parser

dev-perl/gtk-perl

app-portage/mirrorselect

kde-base/kcalc

app-arch/zip

dev-python/gnome-python

kde-base/kde-i18n

#kde-base/kuickshow

media-libs/fontconfig

media-sound/muine

media-libs/alsa-lib

net-print/kink

media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

media-gfx/flphoto

net-irc/ultimate

kde-base/kfind

app-office/openoffice-bin

kde-base/kooka

kde-base/kate

sys-apps/lshw

sys-apps/eject

mail-client/kbiff

app-admin/syslog-ng

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

media-video/dvdauthor

app-cdr/cdrtools

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources

sys-libs/pam

xfce-base/xfce4

dev-lang/mono

#kde-base/kamera

kde-base/kdict

x11-wm/fluxbox

net-p2p/azureus-bin

media-libs/libdvdplay

app-doc/gimp-user-manual

sci-libs/fftw

media-video/nvidia-glx

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kxkb

sys-apps/pmount

net-print/foomatic

kde-base/akode

media-gfx/gimp-print

media-sound/mpg123

app-text/acroread

kde-base/kappfinder

media-video/fame

gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner

kde-base/kontact

sys-boot/lilo

media-gfx/gimp

media-sound/lame

dev-libs/gmime

media-gfx/splash-themes-gentoo

x11-themes/zinf-themes

dev-dotnet/gnome-sharp

kde-base/kfilereplace

sys-devel/distcc

sys-process/vixie-cron

kde-base/krec

gnome-extra/gal

kde-base/kdeprint

media-libs/xine-lib

net-print/mtink

media-sound/shorten

media-sound/esound

kde-base/knetattach

media-video/ffmpeg

gnome-base/control-center

net-misc/dhcpcd

sys-apps/initng

media-gfx/sane-frontends

dev-libs/glib

sys-apps/dbus

sys-apps/iproute2

sys-libs/glibc

app-editors/nano

gnome-extra/gnome-games

media-sound/cantus

kde-base/konqueror

#kde-base/ksnapshot

media-video/xine-ui

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird

kde-base/ksysguard

#kde-base/kfloppy

sys-process/lsof

kde-base/krdc

net-print/cups

media-sound/aumix

app-misc/beagle

net-print/libinklevel

media-video/realplayer

media-video/mplayer

sci-libs/beagle

kde-base/kmix

dev-libs/libxml

media-tv/tvtime

media-sound/vorbis-tools

media-plugins/xmms-xmmsmplayer

dev-util/pkgconfig

media-libs/libvorbis

media-tv/xawtv

gnome-base/libglade

app-text/namazu

dev-java/java-config

www-client/mozilla

dev-libs/atk

sys-apps/lcdsplash

media-libs/libexif

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins

kde-base/kwalletmanager

app-misc/mime-types

app-editors/vim

dev-dotnet/glade-sharp

sys-apps/ivman

media-libs/freetype

media-libs/win32codecs

media-video/vdr

media-sound/grip

media-video/nvidia-settings

games-arcade/frozen-bubble

#kde-base/kcharselect

media-gfx/gphoto2

x11-themes/mplayer-skins

net-dialup/rp-pppoe

app-text/openjade

media-gfx/splashutils

media-sound/amarok

net-p2p/limewire

games-board/xfreecell

dev-util/subversion

media-libs/libdvdcss

sys-kernel/genkernel

app-arch/unp

media-sound/zinf

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins

app-arch/file-roller

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

dev-util/ccache

dev-util/guile

kde-base/konsole

media-gfx/bootsplash-themes

media-gfx/xloadimage

#kde-base/kmenuedit

app-admin/logrotate

kde-base/krfb

#kde-base/kdeartwork

net-p2p/bittorrent

media-video/nvidia-kernel

media-video/kmplayer

gnome-base/gdm

kde-base/arts

kde-base/kopete

app-cdr/cdrdao

kde-base/kmail

media-libs/gst-plugins

app-dicts/aspell-en

media-sound/ecasound

#kde-base/knotes

app-arch/rar

media-sound/gnome-alsamixer

gnome-extra/gtkhtml

kde-base/ark

media-libs/libdvdread

dev-dotnet/gconf-sharp

media-video/dvdrip

media-libs/audiofile

dev-db/sqlite

media-video/mjpegtools

net-firewall/iptables

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

games-fps/ut2004-demo

kde-base/kscd

media-gfx/gtkam

www-client/epiphany

games-arcade/xrick

kde-base/kicker

dev-java/libreadline-java

net-firewall/knetfilter

app-arch/rpm2targz

net-im/skype

sys-boot/grub

sys-apps/parted

kde-misc/mtaskbar

sys-apps/slocate

kde-base/kpdf

sys-fs/udftools

gnome-base/gnome

dev-dotnet/gtk-sharp

kde-base/kwifimanager

app-text/gocr

app-admin/fam

mail-client/mail-notification

dev-util/glade

app-office/abiword

sys-fs/sysfsutils

sys-apps/coldplug

media-video/kaffeine

dev-libs/libIDL

www-client/mozilla-firefox

app-cdr/k3b

x11-libs/gtkglarea

net-firewall/shorewall

media-sound/alsamixergui

media-libs/libogg

app-text/aspell

app-portage/gentoolkit

app-cdr/cdrecord-prodvd

sys-apps/hal

gnome-extra/hal-device-manager

net-p2p/qtorrent

kde-base/kaddressbook

sys-apps/hotplug

app-misc/screen

Sorry for all the bother but how do I clean up the system.  Do unmerge the the packages marked # and reemerge them, since if I try to emerge any of them the 3.4.1 version tries to get installed.  Or are these packages in the split ebuilds.  

I tried emerge -av --depclean again and got 

>> These are the packages that I would unmerge:

 kde-base/ksnapshot

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kmenuedit

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kamera

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kdeartwork

    selected: 3.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kfloppy

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kuickshow

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kdetoys

    selected: 3.4.2

   protected: none

     omitted: none

 kde-base/kcharselect

    selected: 3.4.1

   protected: none

     omitted: none

>>> 'Selected' packages are slated for removal.

>>> 'Protected' and 'omitted' packages will not be removed.

Do you want me to unmerge these packages? [Yes/No]          

Do you think this would be ok to do?

Thanks

lmcogs

----------

## lmcogs

Hi 

I believe I may have resolved the issue of kdeartwork.  Not too sure if it's correct but I got kdeartwork-meta-3.4.2 emerged.  (Kdeartwork on it's own tried to emerge arts 3.4.1 and kdelibs 3.4..1 among others)

I noticed when I did emerge -pv kdeartwork-meta I got

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefin

[ebuild UD] kde-base/arts-3.4.1-r2 [3.4.2] +alsa +arts -artswrappersuid -deb

[ebuild UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r2 [3.4.2] +alsa +arts +cups -debug -doc conf 0 kB

[ebuild UD] kde-base/kwin-3.4.1 [3.4.2] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +kdexde

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefi

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefina

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +kdexde

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefi

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefin

[ebuild UD] kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.1 [3.4.2] +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablef

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablef

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4.1 +arts -debug +kdeenablefinal +

[ebuild N ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.4.1 0 kB

Something was trying to bring the installed ebuild kwin, kscreensaver, kdelibs, arts back to 3.4.1.  So I tried adding to /etc/portage/package.keywords and package unmask withor ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons ~x86

kde-base/kworldwatch ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta ~x86

Then  I did emerge -pv kdeartwork all went ok and I got

emerge -pv  kdeartwork-meta

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.4.2  0 kB  

I have the feeling that it was kde-base/kworldwatch that was causing the problem and that should be added to keywords.

I have to say that emerge kdeartwork (on its own) resulted in 

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- kde-base/kdebase-3.4.2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

section 2.2 "Software Availability" in the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "kde-base/kdeartwork-3.4.2" [ebuild])

(I believe monolithic build)

Am I barking up the wrong tree?

lmcogs

----------

## moosh

mlivingstone, in reply to your question, I had the exact same problem. The cause was some old kde part which I did not unmerge and now wanted to get upgraded. All you have to do is do something like:

```
emerge search kde > temp_file
```

and then edit the file and look for installed packages and unmerge them. Don't forget to unmerge any old arts package also.

----------

## mlivingstone

Hi Moosh,

Yes, that was broadly what I did. Once I had everything unmerged that I thought had to go, since I knew I was running 3.4.x by that point, I did:

```
locate 3.3.2

```

and deleted all the contents of the remaining kde stuff. 

 haven't had any emerging problems since.

MarkL

----------

## weyer

hi taskara, 

i followed your guide and ran into some minor problems   :Smile: 

Now that kde-3.5_alpha1 is in portage, your guide made my system to install that version, wich was very unstable, and didn't succeed to compile completely.

I figured out that if i didn't do " echo "kde-base/$x" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask ", emerge stayed with the 3.4.2 release (3.5 is still hard masked, but since you don't give the package.unmask a version number, it unmasks all). 

so all i did was change :

```
for x in kdebase-startkde kicker kdesu arts kate kuickshow kdelibs ksplashml ksmserver kscreensaver kreadconfig kdesktop kdm kdebase-data libkonq libkscan libkcddb kdemultimedia-arts libkpimidentities libkdepim libkcal ktnef certmanager libkpgp libkdenetwork kcheckpass kwin khotkeys kcminit kpdf kooka ksnapshot kopete knetattach krdc konqueror kamera kwifimanager kscd krec kmix kontact kmenuedit kmail libksieve mimelib kmailcvt kdepim-kioslaves libkmime akregator kaddressbook kpersonalizer korganizer libkpimexchange libkholidays kdepim-kresources kode kappfinder kwalletmanager krfb ksysguard konsole ark kfloppy kdict knotes kcalc kfilereplace kcharselect kcontrol kfind kxkb kdeprint kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdebase-kioslaves kdemultimedia-kioslaves khelpcenter kdialog kdemultimedia-arts akode ksystraycmd ; do echo "kde-base/$x ~x86" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; echo "kde-base/$x" >> /etc/portage/package.unmask; done

```

to: 

```
for x in kdebase-startkde kicker kdesu arts kate kuickshow kdelibs ksplashml ksmserver kscreensaver kreadconfig kdesktop kdm kdebase-data libkonq libkscan libkcddb kdemultimedia-arts libkpimidentities libkdepim libkcal ktnef certmanager libkpgp libkdenetwork kcheckpass kwin khotkeys kcminit kpdf kooka ksnapshot kopete knetattach krdc konqueror kamera kwifimanager kscd krec kmix kontact kmenuedit kmail libksieve mimelib kmailcvt kdepim-kioslaves libkmime akregator kaddressbook kpersonalizer korganizer libkpimexchange libkholidays kdepim-kresources kode kappfinder kwalletmanager krfb ksysguard konsole ark kfloppy kdict knotes kcalc kfilereplace kcharselect kcontrol kfind kxkb kdeprint kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdebase-kioslaves kdemultimedia-kioslaves khelpcenter kdialog kdemultimedia-arts akode ksystraycmd ; do echo "kde-base/$x ~amd64" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords;  done

```

and everything worked again.  (mind the ~amd64, change to your architecture ofcourse)

Thanks for the guide anyway !! The split ebuild are a *little* overwelming   :Very Happy: 

----------

## taskara

thanks for the heads up weyer,

I have editted the howto to reflect these changes:

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Update: (10/09/05) - Ok everyone another update. With the release of kde 3.5 alpha in portage (thanks to weyer for the heads up) adding these packages to unmask will want to install those versions, instead of the ~x86 kde 3.4.2 (which is no longer hardmasked).
> 
> See below, I have amended the unmasking so it should only want 3.4.2. Part of the issue is also that there are only ebuilds for kdebase-startkde-3.4.2 and dependencies, not all the other packages.
> 
> I have just released a new install method for Gentoo called Kororaa, which comes with KDE 3.4.2.
> ...

 

see the first page, but in short I have changed the echo command to:

```
for x in kdebase-startkde kicker kdesu arts kate kuickshow kdelibs ksplashml ksmserver kscreensaver kreadconfig kdesktop kdm kdebase-data libkonq libkscan libkcddb kdemultimedia-arts libkpimidentities libkdepim libkcal ktnef certmanager libkpgp libkdenetwork kcheckpass kwin khotkeys kcminit kpdf kooka ksnapshot kopete knetattach krdc konqueror kamera kwifimanager kscd krec kmix kontact kmenuedit kmail libksieve mimelib kmailcvt kdepim-kioslaves libkmime akregator kaddressbook kpersonalizer korganizer libkpimexchange libkholidays kdepim-kresources kode kappfinder kwalletmanager krfb ksysguard konsole ark kfloppy kdict knotes kcalc kfilereplace kcharselect kcontrol kfind kxkb kdeprint kdegraphics-kfile-plugins kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins kdebase-kioslaves kdemultimedia-kioslaves khelpcenter kdialog kdemultimedia-arts akode ksystraycmd ; do echo "=kde-base/$x-3.4.2" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords; done
```

cheers

----------

## taskara

Ok everyone,

I have modified and uploaded an overlay snapshot for you that will give you kde 3.4.2 versions of everything, not just kdebase-startkde.

Get it here.

Extract it to your overlay directory (/usr/local/portage by default, but I like /usr/portage/local).

So for me this would be:

```
tar -xvjpf kde-split-overlay-3.4.2.tar.bz2 -C /usr/portage/local/
```

Hope you enjoy!

-c

----------

## riczan

great work taskara

Could you explain what is this overlay-snapshot thing... I'm a little reluctant to do things to my PC without knowing what they are but this overlay thing looks like the right way to go a this point.

thanks

Since you work on this things... do you have a guess on when is kde 3.4.2 be stable in gentoo portage...

I could wait a couple of weeks and just skip all this masking stuff

----------

## taskara

 *riczan wrote:*   

> great work taskara
> 
> Could you explain what is this overlay-snapshot thing... I'm a little reluctant to do things to my PC without knowing what they are but this overlay thing looks like the right way to go a this point.
> 
> thanks
> ...

 

Sorry, I have NO idea when 3.4.2 will be marked as stable, cause I'm not on any Gentoo Dev team. Only they could tell you  :Smile: 

Portage overlay is the place where you can add your own ebuilds for portage to install, without having them overwritten each time you emerge --sync.

You need to have an entry in your make.conf like

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/portage/local
```

and then you put things in there  :Smile: 

-c

----------

## alistair

Hi guys.  Just switched to the split ebuild and my / partition is loving you for it  :Smile:  (so im I)

only thing that i think im missing is the ability to right click on a *.zip, *.bz, etc ,etc go down to  action -> extract here

                                                                                                                                                   -> extract to

does anyone know what package this is included with.  or how i would configure kde again to do it.

any help would be greatly appreciated

----------

## taskara

Hey alistair,

I think it's 

```
*  kde-base/konq-plugins

      Latest version available: 3.4.2

      Latest version installed: 3.4.2

      Size of downloaded files: 1,554 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.kde.org/

      Description: Various plugins for konqueror

      License:     GPL-2
```

----------

## Sade

 *taskara wrote:*   

> Hey alistair,
> 
> I think it's 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

i'm having the same problem as alistair, and i have konq-plugins installed.

i've read in some old topic (before the splits) that kde-addons and kde-utils should be installed, but i don't want that, i would realy wan't to know wich ebuild provides the "actions->extract" here option.

old topic one: Missing Ark integration in KDE 3.3.2 [SOLVED]

old topic two: KDE 3.3 Problem: what happened to "Extract Here"?

----------

## taskara

Hey Sade,

I have UN-emerged konq-plugins 

```
josiah ~ # emerge -C konq-plugins
```

 and as a result have lost the ability to "extract here" but still have "send via bluetooth", "encrypt file", etc.

I re-emerged it and it came back.

You might also need kioslaves or something like that.

Here is a list of all KDE based apps emerged on my machine

```
kde-base/kcminit-3.4.2

kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.2

kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.4.2

kde-base/kcalc-3.4.2

kde-base/kmix-3.4.2

kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4.2

kde-base/kscd-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-pam-6

kde-base/kicker-3.4.2

kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.2

kde-base/kompare-3.4.2

kde-base/kooka-3.4.2

kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.2

kde-base/knotes-3.4.2

kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.4.2

kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.2

kde-base/akode-3.4.2

kde-base/libkcal-3.4.2

kde-base/kate-3.4.2

kde-base/konqueror-3.4.2-r1

kde-base/korganizer-3.4.2

kde-base/libkmime-3.4.2

kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.2

kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.2

kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.2

kde-base/kdm-3.4.2

kde-base/kmail-3.4.2-r1

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.2

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4.2

kde-base/kfloppy-3.4.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.2

kde-base/certmanager-3.4.2

kde-base/kwin-3.4.2

kde-base/kxkb-3.4.2

kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.2

kde-base/kode-3.4.2

kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.2

kde-base/mimelib-3.4.2

kde-base/arts-3.4.2

kde-base/kgpg-3.4.2

kde-base/libkonq-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.2

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.2

kde-base/kdesu-3.4.2

kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.2

kde-base/libkscan-3.4.2

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.2

kde-base/kwifimanager-3.4.2

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.4.2

kde-base/krec-3.4.2

kde-base/cervisia-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.2

kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.2

kde-base/kpdf-3.4.2-r2

kde-base/kopete-3.4.2

kde-base/kde-i18n-3.4.2

kde-base/kamera-3.4.2

kde-base/kde-env-3-r3

kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.2

kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.4.2

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.2

kde-base/kfind-3.4.2

kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.2

kde-base/ark-3.4.2

kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.2

kde-base/konq-plugins-3.4.2

kde-base/kdialog-3.4.2

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.2

kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.2

kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.2

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.2

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.4.2

kde-base/kmailcvt-3.4.2

kde-base/konsole-3.4.2

kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.2

kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.2

kde-base/kaddressbook-3.4.2

kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.2

kde-base/krdc-3.4.2

kde-base/kdict-3.4.2

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.2

kde-base/kontact-3.4.2

kde-base/kppp-3.4.2

kde-base/libkholidays-3.4.2

kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.2

kde-base/libksieve-3.4.2

kde-base/ktnef-3.4.2

kde-misc/ksensors-0.7.3

kde-misc/kio-locate-0.3.4

dev-util/kdevelop-3.2.2

net-wireless/kdebluetooth-0.99_beta1-r1
```

----------

## Sade

i've been searching what our essential different packages are but i can't find them, here's my list anyway:

```
 * installed packages

kde-base/kcontrol-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/kcminit-3.4.1

kde-base/libkcddb-3.4.1

kde-base/kcalc-3.4.1

kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.4.1

kde-base/kscd-3.4.1

kde-base/kdebase-pam-6

kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.4.1

kde-base/ksig-3.4.1

kde-base/kicker-3.4.1

kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.4.1

kde-base/kscreensaver-3.4.1

kde-base/kstart-3.4.1

kde-base/kappfinder-3.4.1

kde-base/kxsldbg-3.4.1

kde-base/kmenuedit-3.4.1

kde-base/kdcop-3.4.1

kde-base/libkcal-3.4.1

kde-base/kate-3.4.1

kde-base/kview-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.4.1

kde-base/kopete-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/ksysguard-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/kdeprint-3.4.1

kde-base/kdnssd-3.4.1

kde-base/kcron-3.4.1

kde-base/kmrml-3.4.1

kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/kdf-3.4.1

kde-base/ksplashml-3.4.1

kde-base/kuickshow-3.4.1

kde-base/kdm-3.4.1

kde-base/khelpcenter-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/vimpart-3.4.1

kde-base/klinkstatus-3.4.1

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.4.1

kde-base/mpeglib-3.4.1

kde-base/arts-3.4.1-r2

kde-base/libksirtet-3.4.1

kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kpager-3.4.1

kde-base/ksirc-3.4.1

kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.4.1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.4.1

kde-base/certmanager-3.4.1

kde-base/kwin-3.4.1

kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.4.1

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.4.1

kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kxkb-3.4.1

kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.4.1

kde-base/nsplugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kommander-3.4.1

kde-base/kicker-applets-3.4.1

kde-base/kfilereplace-3.4.1

kde-base/kgpg-3.4.1

kde-base/libkonq-3.4.1

kde-base/kdebase-data-3.4.1

kde-base/klipper-3.4.1

kde-base/kreadconfig-3.4.1

kde-base/kdesu-3.4.1

kde-base/kpf-3.4.1

kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.4.1

kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.4.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.4.1

kde-base/kworldwatch-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kgamma-3.4.1

kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.4.1

kde-base/libkdeedu-3.4.1

kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.4.1

kde-base/kolourpaint-3.4.1

kde-base/kpdf-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.4.1

kde-base/kdat-3.4.1

kde-base/kviewshell-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.4.1

kde-base/kate-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kdvi-3.4.1

kde-base/akregator-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.1-r1

kde-base/noatun-3.4.1

kde-base/librss-3.4.1

kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.4.1

kde-base/kde-env-3-r4

kde-base/ktalkd-3.4.1

kde-base/ksmserver-3.4.1

kde-base/kget-3.4.1

kde-base/kcheckpass-3.4.1

kde-base/kfind-3.4.1

kde-base/ktimer-3.4.1

kde-base/khotkeys-3.4.1

kde-base/kruler-3.4.1

kde-base/drkonqi-3.4.1

kde-base/ark-3.4.1

kde-base/libkdepim-3.4.1

kde-base/kghostview-3.4.1

kde-base/konq-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kdialog-3.4.1

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/lisa-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.4.1

kde-base/kcharselect-3.4.1

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.4.1

kde-base/libkpgp-3.4.1

kde-base/kdepasswd-3.4.1

kde-base/kmilo-3.4.1

kde-base/secpolicy-3.4.1

kde-base/knetattach-3.4.1

kde-base/konsole-3.4.1

kde-base/dcoprss-3.4.1

kde-base/ksnapshot-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.4.1

kde-base/kdesktop-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.4.1

kde-base/khexedit-3.4.1

kde-base/kedit-3.4.1

kde-base/kuser-3.4.1

kde-base/ksvg-3.4.1

kde-base/krdc-3.4.1

kde-base/kdict-3.4.1

kde-base/ksim-3.4.1

kde-base/kcoloredit-3.4.1

kde-base/kontact-3.4.1

kde-base/ktip-3.4.1

kde-base/konqueror-3.4.1

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.4.1

kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.4.1

kde-base/libkdegames-3.4.1

kde-base/krfb-3.4.1

kde-base/ktnef-3.4.1

```

----------

## taskara

I'm using kde 3.4.2?

Other than that I'm not sure.. you'll have to experiment  :Wink: 

-c

----------

## Sade

updated to 3.4.2, that fixed the problem.

----------

## taskara

yeehar  :Smile: 

----------

